# Sepang Blue TTS Coupe



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

At Stansted Audi's car hanger! Also, a guest appearance by a Black Sport Roadster.













































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 694 (May 21, 2015)

Thank you,

What do you think what color is better Vegas yellow or Sepang Blue ? [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

Sporting blue colours do seem to age well imo. Not just because mine happens to be blue, either.

My very first Audi, a 100GLS, was a nice bright metallic blue with navy corded seats which never looked worn. Many fine, shhh, BMW models are blue too, especially their Estoril shade.

I'd be very wary of buying a yellow car, unless it was an older one which really suited it. Struggling to think what, apart from an old AMG SLK Merc, mind!

Sepang would be my choice were I to get a mark 3.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@694 - let me picstitch that for you:

@mark - frankly, it's entirely a personal decision so need to feel "wary" about it - if they want it then they should do it. Personally, I would be wary about buying a silver or black one because certainly down here in the smoke, they are everywhere and don't stand out (no offence to those who have, I bet they look great). There may be a resale concern but there is a market for everything.

Here are a few comparisons. I love both colours but am confused by the comments that yellow needs to go on cars that suit it, with the inference the TTS doesn't. I think it really suits this new Vegas colour and presumably so do Audi and their marketing department as pretty much all the PR has been done in them!


































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

It will suit photographers and sales people, but then see how much less it is worth in x years time. And it may look like a launch model, a few years down the line once it is discontinued.

Or it may be a classic. But I doubt it!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

And here is the comparison between a TTS mark 2 roadster in a limited edition yellow and the mark 3 coupe in Vegas yellow.

It's simple - the PR people want to show it in as good a light as possible and to promote its driving abilities - a Lambo style yellow is one of the best ways to do it. Virtually all the marketing has been Sepang blue and Vegas yellow with tango red as the third colour.

Anyway, here we go with some more pics. I really hope these contributions are appreciated, I am doing what I can!

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The car looks great in Vegas Yellow.

Saw a Vegas TTS (customer order) in Dundee Audi a few weeks ago and it looked superb.


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

I personally think the yellow looks great, but am I brave enough to buy one? maybe not!!! but there are people who will, and in a few years time anyone wanting a white or black will have thousands to choose from, while the yellow lovers will have a much smaller market to choose from.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

If i had the cash i'd go for yellow or the orange available in the A4 in a heartbeat.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Blue looks pretty much as I went with.
Yellow is a difficult colour, it looks ok in the photos but I wouldn't buy one and I'm not sure there's a huge market for them

Just noticed Audi have gone cheap on the rear seats.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Just noticed Audi have gone cheap on the rear seats.


Yes, this is fairly noticeable especially with the express red leather. I note also that the rear seat sections in the TTS are lowered (not sure how they were in the Mark 2)?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Imo the Vegas yellow really suits the mk3 and brings out the detail.For me there is a problem.Will these bright colours such as the yellow,orange and to a lesser extent the tango red look good on a mundane grey winters day In Blighty? 
They look brilliant on the Mediterranean where the PR dept photo shoot them because the light is totally different there and make these colours look special,but here I'm not sure and perhaps why white and the darker colours are more popular.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

leopard said:


> Imo the Vegas yellow really suits the mk3 and brings out the detail.For me there is a problem.Will these bright colours such as the yellow,orange and to a lesser extent the tango red look good on a mundane grey winters day In Blighty?
> They look brilliant on the Mediterranean where the PR dept photo shoot them because the light is totally different there and make these colours look special,but here I'm not sure and perhaps why white and the darker colours are more popular.


Hence why I chose Glacier White as it too extenuates the detail whether it be sunny or dull! :wink:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's why I am getting the Vegas Yellow Global Warming Special Edition: new for the UK market..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

The sepang will always turn heads.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

blue all day long , will age better


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

vegas yellow is very nice but Sepang blue is just beautiful. One of my fav audi's blue


----------

